
Solving a DNA Mystery: “The Bizarre Thing About the Bubbling DNA” - bookofjoe
https://scitechdaily.com/solving-a-dna-mystery-the-bizarre-thing-about-the-bubbling-dna/
======
bookofjoe
>Enzymatic degradation of liquid droplets of DNA is modulated near the phase
boundary

[https://www.pnas.org/content/117/28/16160](https://www.pnas.org/content/117/28/16160)

